# Wallace,Ranger,Ledge,Judge



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

I've been fishing Wallace Lake since first ice and have only hooked into one trout. Havent heard of to much action since the stocking. I've used jigs and maggots, powerbait in every color, spawn sac's, minnows, anything I could think of I've put down the hole. Has anyone fished any of these lakes and if so is anything working for you?


----------



## mark1124 (Jan 17, 2009)

My wife and I have fished wallace lake 4 days this week for a total of 8 hrs with no hits. Used various bait as you did. Talking with other fishermen they too have had little success. I strongly suspect that the stocked fish did not make it when introduced.I hope I am wrong. Another stocking reported to take place week of 1/26/09


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I fished ranger earlier this week.
Set up tip ups for trout. No hits.
Fished for gills with maggots and caught a ton.
Litterly a bite every 10 seconds but the fish were awfully small.
It sure was nice to catch some fish though.


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

I've been fishing them about twice a week and it's the same as Wallace. I've only seen a few taken near shore in shallow water. A few guys caught them jigging silver swedish pimples with no bait, just bare hooks. Yesterday (Friday) was very slow, I didn't see any on the ice.
The ice is about 6 inches but it's not very hard, the auger cuts it like butter but this upcoming cold spell should firm it up.


----------



## barelyhooked (Apr 11, 2008)

Fished Shadow Lake. tons of people trying everything,
one fish.


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Caught one on a tip-up yesterday using yellow powerbait. Saw one more caught on a yellow spoon. A guy with a camera saw tons of them swimming around but they wouldnt hit anything. Hopefully it picks up this next stocking. Keep me posted if anyone has any luck. Thanks


----------



## shake n bake (Apr 22, 2004)

Saw 2 guys on Ledge lake today. Dent wizard truck in parking lot. Anyone from here?


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Spent over an hour walking wallace from end to end. Lots of recent holes, not a lot of fisherman. No fish caught in the time I was there, nor did anyone there see any caught. 6"+ ice everywhere.


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Did they stock today?


----------



## mark1124 (Jan 17, 2009)

sliver138 said:


> I've been fishing Wallace Lake since first ice and have only hooked into one trout. Havent heard of to much action since the stocking. I've used jigs and maggots, powerbait in every color, spawn sac's, minnows, anything I could think of I've put down the hole. Has anyone fished any of these lakes and if so is anything working for you?


Ive fished Wallace 5 days last week with no results. The fish are there but not active. Metro parks are stocking again week of 2/2/09. They were schduled to re-stock this week but the weather canceled their plans. This weekend shoul be better fishing according to the mood cycle.


----------



## mark1124 (Jan 17, 2009)

sliver138 said:


> Did they stock today?


No. The weather canceled Metro's plans. They are stocking nest week. Mostly likely the middle of the week.


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

How do they stock through the ice?


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

they cut a hole with a chainsaw and dump them in


----------



## IceHole (Jan 28, 2009)

gonna try wallace tomorrow again have had no luck, where is everyone getting lucky at cant seem to find them this year


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

FYI, the fish stocked are fine...they just are not biting well, especially during the day. We have been viewing them on the underwater camera and they look good and appear perfectly healthy. For what it's worth, some anglers have been hooking up pretty good right at or just after dark.

Also, in spite of the winter storm this week we still got in half our stocking (900 pounds of fish between Shadow, Ledge, and Judges lakes). You can view the latest report, including a 2 minute video highlighting the stocking yesterday: http://blogs.clemetparks.com/rocky-river-fishing-report/

We plan to stock Wallace and Ranger (hopefully) on Weds next week. I apologize for the delay, but we obviously have to work within the constraints of Mother Nature and our trout suppliers delivery schedule.

Good fishing,
Mike


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the update Mike. I always look foward to your fishing report. Thanks again.:G


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

You're very welcome...hope you get 'em!

Mike


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Wallace is really sloppy. Wear high waterproof boots or waders to keep dry. 4-6" of slush and water on the ice. Trout were hitting spoons at first light. Bite completely shut off as the sun rose. Trout were around 12" and near the top (3-4' below the ice in 10' - 15' of water. Chrome/Green pimple.


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Went out Sunday, My dad caught a 16" trout on powerbait " Biggest i've seen this year". Once again the swedish pimple was the key. I saw about 12 get caught using it, caught one and lost two myself. I'll try to send the picture of the monster to Mike for the Cleveland Metro Parks fishing report.:G


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

Just an update: due to constraints of our supplier coupled with the projected weather forecast this week, trout stocking has been pushed to Friday Feb. 6.

Also worth noting is that a fair amount of the Rocky River has been opening up, especially in the middle reaches.

Mike


----------



## devildog#1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Myself and junkyardbass will be at wallace on sat morning. blue clam 2000. I will post results on sat evening.


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

Our winter trout stockings are complete as of this afternoon. You can see the full report (including photos and video clip) at the following link:
http://blogs.clemetparks.com/rocky-river-fishing-report/

Mike


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

I'll send you a picture of the gold trout after i catch it tomorrow. Wow what a fish that would be. Thanks for the update.


----------



## devildog#1 (Jan 21, 2007)

went sat and got skunked but I seen about 4 caught.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

devildog#1 said:


> went sat and got skunked but I seen about 4 caught.


I pulled two on consecutive drops as you guys were walking off the ice (around 10:00am). Was about to walk over to your shanty you started to pack up and leave. I was south of you with the series of holes leading off the west shore over two dropoffs (walls). Started before first light jigging about 30 holes from the prior day for a few mins each - from over 28' to 4' deep. Had four fish on/two landed within less than 15 mins - nothing before or after. Pimples with the chartreuse side.

After talking to some folks in the parking lot, I should have went to the north side, close to where the Friday stocking was done. More fish caught up that way. Saw some interesting sights on Saturday morning = one guy using eight rods at once - didn't catch anything and lots of folks leaving the auger lying in the snow with exposed blades. I guess that it's too much trouble to keep the guard on. Ice was strong but seemed to deteriorate quickly as the day went on. Top was getting gray and slushy. Didn't head out today - a couple trout aren't worth the chance for getting in trouble.


----------



## devildog#1 (Jan 21, 2007)

we went down to the other end of the lake. Thats where we saw some caught. Stayed till about 2:30 3:00 pm and then finally gave up. That wind was crazy even moved the shanty about a foot with the two of us in it!!! so we decided to take it down again and just jig all the open holes. Oh well at least I got out!! beats sitting at home.


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Didn't get out till about 1:30 Saturday. Heard they caught fish all day but they shut off when my dad and I walk on the ice. Saw a few caught here and there. Open water next week will be better.:G


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

Well, just as the fish bite is really starting to pick up, the ice is going fast. I caught 2 trout Saturday and 3 today in about an hour. The ice at the fishing platform was about 5 inches with only about 3 inches of good clear ice so I dragged my shanty across the dam in the grass and mud to the other side where the ice is somewhat shaded by the tall pines. I had about 10 inches there but the shoreline was deteriorating pretty good as I left at about 4 pm. Had lots of small hits until they started getting serious and then it was on.
I was using small jigs and waxworms. Unfortunately, it won't be long before we fish the open water near the shoreline! I was the only fool on the ice.


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Anyone been by Wallace lately. Do we have any open water? Any fish caught after Sunday?:G


----------



## mark1124 (Jan 17, 2009)

Caught one and lost two on the 11th by the swimming beach. The ice looks dagerous. Going back today to get more.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

drove by shadow lake yesterday and i was pretty suprised to see it was still totally iced over. no one on the ice. couldnt check out the ice though but that place is always sketchy imo.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

mark1124 said:


> Caught one and lost two on the 11th by the swimming beach. The ice looks dagerous. Going back today to get more.



Spot by the swimming beach was crowded on Sunday - six or more fishing a very small area. All of lake is ice covered, but very thin and slushy. A few trout caught by those chopping holes in the ice from shore at spots where the water is deep near shore.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

checked it (shadow) this afternoon, its not fishable. just enough to keep ice fishermen off and open water fishermen hoping for spring. i fished open water in front of a dock but didnt get any bites.


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

My son was down there last week and ran across someone using a UW cam. They said they saw dozens of dead trout scattered on the bottom. Anyone hear of this?


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Alwsfishin said:


> My son was down there last week and ran across someone using a UW cam. They said they saw dozens of dead trout scattered on the bottom. Anyone hear of this?


No, but I saw some dead shad 10" + on the north end of the lake. Some were embedded in ice surface. Might be what the folks using the cam saw.


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

I agree with SteelCranium. The fish that I caught at the Hinckley Metropark lakes are very healthy and real fighters. I personally think the reason they were not so willing to bite is the super clean water. I've fished these lake many years and I've never seen these waters so clear making the fish very spooky! I could see the bottom in 10 FOW.
We've had an ice cover for many weeks now so the wind wasn't able to stir the water and allowed all the sediment to settle. Once the snow started melting muddying up the water some, the fish became very active on the vexilar from top to bottom and my last trip (last week) I caught 3 in 45 minutes. Watch out fish if we can get on the ice again.


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

hardwaterfan said:


> checked it (shadow) this afternoon, its not fishable. just enough to keep ice fishermen off and open water fishermen hoping for spring. i fished open water in front of a dock but didnt get any bites.


yeah...i went to shadow out twice in the back end where the creeks dump into the lake...i saw a couple of small crappie and 1 trout hooked but lost @the bank. the ice is not safe so i'd protect my neck if i were you and stay of of it


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Went out to Wallace Sunday. Fished for a couple hours and didnt do any good. I think i'll wait till we get more ice or it opens up. I never do good fishing off shore with ice. Heard they killed them days before doing the same thing. :G


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

The golden trout was caught last week by Fred. He released it for another lucky person to catch. (hopefully me). If anyone else see's this monster let us know.:G


----------

